# Deer creek, lots of water !



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Went down at 4:30am, caught 7-8 small eyes, fished till 8:30, I think the flow was 10. Went back at 5:30 pm for an hour the flow was 1348.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

We left around 130 and is was moving/rising fast. Heard the horns twice in about an hour or so, so they had the pumps cranking for sure.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

All that ice.. We went Friday morning and there was ZERO flow. Wasn't expecting that. Had two good thumps but thats about it. Stayed for about 2 hours then packed it in.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was there late morning, very low flow, nothing coming out of the gates..Not at all what I expected. Little after noon, the horn sounded, and before the horn stopped there was water gushing outta all four gates. Saw some guy on the other side catch what looked like couple crappie before the horn. I think I might have caught some rocks. Wasn't able to bring them in to shore to make sure though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Not to change the subject but I seen a video if the Muskingum(sp) around .
Zanesville and it was insanely high, plus I went over the Scioto on the south end and it was crazy high to.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My local flow is watering the cornfields as we speak...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone hit Deer Creek this week? I might head down after work tomorrow.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

haven't been down there this week but looks like they have cut the flow way back and still dropping.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I'll just wait and see how it goes next week. It looks like they're close to winter pool levels again so hopefully it'll slow down some more in the next few days.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Flow is less than 400 now.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I might go down early tomorrow morning and give it a shot then if the flow stays low.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ya, I'll go down early for a few hours.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Im going to try it in the morning hope the fish are hungry 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be down there around 7-730 if my brother comes down from Marysville. I'll be there earlier if he decides sleep is more important.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thinking of hitting it Sunday. Depending on weather. I usually hit the back-roads to get there, and they can get to be a bitch.


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

Was there for an hour and a half. Threw lime joshy and a blue rouge with no luck. I saw several guys with fish. Just not me. Still mastering stick baits. It was elbow to elbow downstream of the bridge.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You should've been throwing a clown hj.This bluegill tore it up?!?! One saugeye 16".














Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Caught three early morning, 18"-16", all on the HJ.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Fished yesterday for a couple of hours lost one saugeye at the bank and snaged a couple of carp saw quite a few eyes caught and one old man snaging eyes on the other side of the creek on a stick bait but besides watching that had a good day well any day fishing is a good day still tryin to figure out the stick bait but ill keep trying been using husky jerks and rouges good luck to all you guys 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Was there from 4 to 630 last night got one keeper and a small guy will be back there tonight same time good luck if anyone else is there 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone seen any catfish caught? I have done very well in the past in March fishing for channels up on the wall- less snags up there compared to down on the rocks when fishing on the bottom. My dad is dying to get out and he loves saugeye so its usually a win win for both of us up there haha he can catch saugeye and I can catch catfish.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

this time of year , depending on flow, I have seen a lot of cats caught on side you park opposite restrooms and fish along bank down from bridge where you walk into tree line.


----------



## gdakis25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Saw a guy last weekend down there with about 6 nice ones on a stringer, so they're definitely in there.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Im going to give it a shot Friday if im off still trying to get the hang of fishing a HJ for saugeye good luck to all of you guys 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Went Saturday for a couple of hours and got one bite and missed it but didn't see much being cought hope some of you guys did better than I did 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I caught one 15", before daylight. only bite I had.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went Sat. morning from 5:30 till 10 and not even a bump. Did see two large carp caught on twister tails.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Freaking windy. Chilly too. Thought it would be warmer. Managed to land one. Guess size at 18". They was a pulling them outta the water on the wall. Saw nothing substantial though. Saw three huge carp snagged. I also looked like a few sunfish floating. Ones I saw eventually swam away.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Went down below Hoover today. The water looked great, the flow was really good and the trees blocked out the high winds. Fished jerk baits, joshies, and twister tails for two and a half hours. No bites. There were several others fishing without any luck either. Was a nice day to be out though.

Dovans, do you think you could take a selfie and show us what that looks like!! LOL


----------

